# [EOM] Where is Rangerwicket and Cyberzombie?



## Dave Blewer (Jan 15, 2003)

I am trying not to be impatient here, but I have lots of questions and it seems that since christmas neither Rangerwicket and Cyberzombie have made an appearance on the boards...

I realise that I am being horribly inconsiderate here, and I apologise - but I am just very excited about the possibilities that this excellent product will bring to my homebrew campaign.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 15, 2003)

I was home for Christmas break from college, and at home I had horrible internet connection and a slow computer, so I got very little work done.  I just got back to my college a few days ago, and I'm still getting settled in and preparing for my classes.  What questions did I miss?


----------



## Dave Blewer (Jan 16, 2003)

Hey I understand, I forgot about the millennia long holidays that students get . My impatience is due to my enthusiasm for the project.

Ok here are the questions that I have posted in the last few days: 

 1) I have got the idea from somewhere that when a Mage uses his Summon Elemental spell he summons the same one each time, and has to build up a relationship with the elemental .

Now, what happens when a Mage blows a series of Magic Points on summoning several elementals of the same type in the same combat encounter?

2) Any ideas on how to cast Summon Swarm and Insect Plague using Elements of Magic?

My initial thought was Evoke Area Biomatter, but this doesn't really have the same effect - Although you could summon a swarm of biting and stinging insects who then dissipate I suppose...

3) If a mage warded an area to stop a group of Orcs and Ogres from stealing an important magic item and a Mindflayer also arrived in the monstrous raiding party and also tried to steal the item.

The Orcs and Ogres would have to make a saving throw to enter the warded area.

The Mind Flayer wouldn't - he is an aberration.

The PC group would have to make a saving throw to enter the area in order to reach the item before the Mind Flayer.

The caster would presumably not have to make a saving throw to enter the warded area?

4) The Sight spell mentions that it cannot effect Phantasms because they effect the mind. Where is the Phantasm spell or effect ?

5) The Wall [Element] list neglects to state what the Hardness and Hps of a wall are... I need to know how long it will take a berserk orc with a greataxe to hack through a wall of air 

6) I have had a look at Comprehend Languages and Tongues and these are my thoughts:

CL allows you to understand writing or the speech of either an object or a person you touch. Its a 1st Level spell

So, I think a 1 MP ability of Decipher script and a 1st level Polymorph Sound effect is the way to go. It reduces the duration of the core spell, but thats the breaks

Tongues is all over the place level wise (Brd 2, Clr 4, Wiz/Sor 3) but as written it serves as a level 3 spell.

Secret Page could presumably be achieved by a 3rd level Polymorph [Biomatter] spell?

7) Would Infuse Creature With Life cause enhanced natural attacks to actually heal some damage? or could it be an effect similar to the Positive Plane detailed in the MotP, a burst of cell growth that causes tumors or something...

Also I suppose that the AC enhancement of the ability could be a form of regeneration that heals some of the damage?

8) Not my question, but how would you cast Enlarge and Reduce using EOM?

9) Could Summon Natures Ally not be replicated using the Companion Animal list? 

If you gave the list a secondary effect somewaht like the Summon lists would this not do the job?

10) Companion [Creature] I am a bit confused on this one. If you have Companion [Animal] and no other Companion [Creature] list you can only have 1 HD of companion per spellcasting level (+ a similar level of Animal HD back home playing guard dog.

If you have two Companion [Creature] lists (say Animal and Beast), then you can have up to 1HD per level in each category. So A 1st level Green Mage with these lists could have a Badger and Stirge companion, plus another Stirge and a Monkey back at his home base.

Where I get confused is the text on page 66 that states that a typical starting companion [creature] is a 2HD Wolf. What am I missing/not understanding?

Also I was expecting that this list would give you the ability to Awaken a Companion Creature... I suppose that Alter Reality could be used to do this very slowly or there might be something later that I haven't seen yet.


Blimey thats a lot of questions isn't it, sorry


----------



## masque (Jan 16, 2003)

Allow me to display my ignorance by attempting to answer these questions to the best of my understanding. ^_~



> _Originally posted by Dave Blewer _
> *
> 1) I have got the idea from somewhere that when a Mage uses his Summon Elemental spell he summons the same one each time, and has to build up a relationship with the elemental .
> 
> Now, what happens when a Mage blows a series of Magic Points on summoning several elementals of the same type in the same combat encounter?*




I believe that's a house rule (as to summoning the same elemental each time).  However, if you use many magic points to summon the same type of elemental, there are a few options, some more humorous than others.
a) As this is a summon spell, not a calling spell, you summon multiple projections of the same creature.  Depending on your elementals personality, they could work very well with each other, or it could demand that you not do that again as it gives him a massive headache when he gets back home.
b) You start summoning your elemental's immediate family.  Yes, I know they don't technically need family.  Alternately, you could be summoning those elemental creatures of the same type and power that your elemental has the strongest relationship with.  Best friends, lover, ex-lovers, rival, archenemy....
c) I had a c, but I forgot it as I was typing up the rest.  Ah well.



> *
> 2) Any ideas on how to cast Summon Swarm and Insect Plague using Elements of Magic?
> 
> My initial thought was Evoke Area Biomatter, but this doesn't really have the same effect - Although you could summon a swarm of biting and stinging insects who then dissipate I suppose...*




Depending on how much you wanted to play with it, a sort of modified Compel Vermin might work.  In my campaign, I allow the mages to choose one spell in the normal PHB format instead of a spell list (at each level) to represent a unique focus in one area that limits their future options and flexibility.  Unfortunately, I can't really tell how balanced this is as neither of them has chosen to do so.



> *
> 3) If a mage warded an area to stop a group of Orcs and Ogres from stealing an important magic item and a Mindflayer also arrived in the monstrous raiding party and also tried to steal the item.
> 
> The Orcs and Ogres would have to make a saving throw to enter the warded area.
> ...




After rereading the spell, it doesn't make any sort of special exemption for the caster, but I would say it is reasonable to allow the caster to now have to do so.



> * 4) The Sight spell mentions that it cannot effect Phantasms because they effect the mind. Where is the Phantasm spell or effect ?*




I believe Phantasm is a subtype of the illusion school.  It is described on page... er... 158 of the PHB.



> * 5) The Wall [Element] list neglects to state what the Hardness and Hps of a wall are... I need to know how long it will take a berserk orc with a greataxe to hack through a wall of air *




I would say that if it is a solid element (metal, crystal, etc) it uses the HPs of the substance.  For metal, I would use as for a wall of iron, for example.  For liquid, well, I don't know.  For gas or energy, I would have it act like a wall of fire: you can step through it if you want, but why you would want to subject yourself to stepping through a wall comprised purely of the energy of death is a question you must ask yourself.

Wall of Air is slightly different to me.  The side effects of the wall could keep those the wall is supposed to protect against from getting through to it.  Your mileage may vary, of course.



> * 6) I have had a look at Comprehend Languages and Tongues and these are my thoughts:
> 
> CL allows you to understand writing or the speech of either an object or a person you touch. Its a 1st Level spell
> 
> ...




CL is a Personal spell in the PHB, but that doesn't mean that it can't be altered int he EoM version.  I would say adding a magical skill use to Decipher script wouldn't be unreasonable.  As for the auditory version... I really don't have much of a clue.  Divination spells have, for the most part, been subsumed into the Divination class skill.  In my campaign, the differences of languages play a large role, so I would put a Comprehend Languages effect at something slightly more valuable than 1 MP.

You have to take into consideration that Speak Language is a class skill for the base, Black, and White mages.  How you're supposed to take that into consideration, I don't know.  Green mages seem to be the ones that will be most able to use magic to affect other creatures (them, and bards), so perhaps a specialized use of the skill.

Secret Page could be done by that, yes, but I would extend that to Polymorph [Whatever Material the Text Is Written On].  Perhaps a sort of hybridization with the Figment spell list so you don't have to define every word written on there.  Just throwing out a few ideas.



> * 7) Would Infuse Creature With Life cause enhanced natural attacks to actually heal some damage? or could it be an effect similar to the Positive Plane detailed in the MotP, a burst of cell growth that causes tumors or something...
> 
> Also I suppose that the AC enhancement of the ability could be a form of regeneration that heals some of the damage?*




Our White Mage has used it as a healing spell of sorts.  I would say you'd have to find another spell to do bursts of cell growth, as Life does "Cure" type damage.

Alternately, you could define whether you want to to be a weal spell or a woe spell, but you couldn't change it in the middle and it happens with a touch (with the exception of effecting yourself). Don't pat any of your teammates on the back when you've got the Tumorhands up.  Or I could just be a mean DM, I don't know.

The questions from 8 on I really don't have much input on, so I'll just skip those.


----------



## Anon Dragon (Jan 17, 2003)

Dave,
    Concerning the communication spells, I would  play with the telepathy spell lists to handle communicating to another creature.  

I'm really not sure what to do about deciphering script, I think I would leave it as a skill and use the infuse object to raise the skill in which decipher script is used.  (infuse the book with stream to peer into the mysteries contained within the text.  And in doing so get a skill enhancement)  It doesn't exactly match, but it is a direct way to substitute before the next set of spell lists from CZ


----------



## Dave Blewer (Jan 18, 2003)

I should have thought of Telepathy!  

Its an obvious fix really  

Thanks!


----------

